# Gentlemen - Have you ever asked a woman if it's OK to have sex with her?



## Indofred (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't ever recall doing so.
Does that mean I'm a rapist or just not so impolite as to enquire as to if it's okay to stick my willy in her crack.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 23, 2012)

Indofred said:


> I don't ever recall doing so.
> Does that mean I'm a rapist or just not so impolite as to enquire as to if it's okay to stick my willy in her crack.



Given your indelicate description of intimacy I suspect you've never been with a women.  I always asked, "are you protected" (that is, on the pill/IED etc.).


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I have.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I don't ever recall doing so.
> ...



I hope she doesn't have IED down there. 
As for me I didn't like my IUD.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 23, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I don't ever recall doing so.
> ...



Oh..I've asked..

And sometimes been told "no" at some pretty critical moments..and always respected that no and stopped.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.

It is the husband's right to have sex with her.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 23, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> 
> It is the husband's right to have sex with her.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> ...



This isn't all that unusual, HG.

Even secular law provides that if a wife stops having sex with her husband..it's grounds for divorce.


----------



## Jos (Aug 23, 2012)

I had consensual sex with a women I met at a Party, In the Morning I woke up and found her performing a sex act on me without asking, is she guilty of Rape? (I still have her phone number)


----------



## jamesamyx (Aug 24, 2012)

Jos, that's wife material right there~!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2012)

*Gentlemen - Have you ever asked a woman if it's OK to have sex with her?
*




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIDZvuag7Yg]What to do when I want a woman? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 24, 2012)

Jos said:


> I had consensual sex with a women I met at a Party, In the Morning I woke up and found her performing a sex act on me without asking, is she guilty of Rape? (I still have her phone number)



Do share.    I'd like to meet this girl.


----------



## waltky (Aug 24, 2012)

Uncle Ferd says he just asks if dey wanna mess around.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> 
> It is the husband's right to have sex with her.



In most countries, it isn't.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> ...


Only in N. America and Europe is it not a husbands right to have sex on demand.

In the rest of the world the woman is obliged to meet her husbands needs whenever he desires.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Only in the US since 1976 and still not generally considered to be the same as other rapes.

Is marital rape a crime?



> Marital rape is considered a criminal offense in many countries including Argentina, Australia, Austria, Barbados, Belize, Bulgaria, Canada, Croatia, Cyprus, Denmark, Ecuador, England, the Fiji Islands, Finland, France, Georgia, Germany, Honduras, Hong Kong, India, Ireland, Israel, Macedonia, Mexico, Namibia, Nepal, The Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, The Philippines, Poland, South Africa, Spain, Sri Lanka, Sweden, Taiwan, Trinidad/Tobago, the United States, Uzbekistan, and Zimbabwe. (Country Reports on Human Rights Practices released by the US State Department, Bureau of Democracy, Human Rights and Labor, were used to determine countries' legal status of marital rape.)



196 countries and marital is a crime in around 39 or so.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 24, 2012)

Jos said:


> I had consensual sex with a women I met at a Party, In the Morning I woke up and found her performing a sex act on me without asking, is she guilty of Rape? (I still have her phone number)



Can I get her number?


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2012)

I've never had to ask.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I've never had to ask.



Does that mean you're a rapist?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me. 
Of course I would never marry a person who felt he needed to force sex on me if I wasn't in the mood.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2012)

Indofred said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had to ask.
> ...



No, it means I've never had to ask. It was always pretty obvious that it was ok.


----------



## Jos (Aug 24, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> Of course I would never marry a person who felt he needed to force sex on me *if I wasn't in the mood*.



Well, if you dont want sex, could you just lie there while i have sex?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 24, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Brain Freeze, thanks for the correction.  BTW, I've been married for 38 years, my prior experience was back in the wide and wonderful days of the sexual revolution, when friends with benefits was very common.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> 
> It is the husband's right to have sex with her.





yeah, just ask John Wayne Bobbitt how that went over........


----------



## mememe (Aug 24, 2012)

jos said:


> luissa said:
> 
> 
> > good for north america and europe. Glad i live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> ...


----------



## Politico (Aug 24, 2012)

I gave up asking the wife years ago.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Bingo.

That's the point of the thing.
George Galloway (Dickhead, first class) made comments regarding the supposed rape by Julian Assange of that woman who tweeted how great he was the morning after the "rape" and continued to see him.

Galloway, who normally makes me puke, actually got it right on this one.
If a girl gets naked with a bloke and they have sex, no bugger ever asks if it's okay.
It's pretty clear both parties (3 more if you're adventurous) are up for the job.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> Of course I would never marry a person who felt he needed to force sex on me if I wasn't in the mood.


I never said anything about "forcing" a wife to have sex.

She should do it willingly anytime because she was put on the earth to please her husband.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> ...



Men and women were put on this earth to please each other when each was willing.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> ...



I really can't agree with that at all.

Cogito ergo sum extends to "She thinks therefore she is".
Women aren't delux willy warmers (Well, not just that), they're also humans with the right to decide if their going to have sex or not.
I see it this way, if my wife can resist the temptation of my naked body, stonker at the ready, she must either be ill or really not interested in sex.

She also understands, I'm a really horny chap and I need my 2 hours of love making so she's generally okay with it.
If she's getting tired, I can always speed up and finish after the first hour.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 25, 2012)

If you have to ask.... there's a problem.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2012)

Indofred said:


> She also understands, I'm a really horny chap and I need my 2 hours of love making so she's generally okay with it.
> If she's getting tired, I can always speed up and finish after the first hour.


Indofred, when I read this I was very impressed; and actually a little jealous of your high libido and athletic stamina.

Then I happened to see  a list of idioms and jargon that people in the UK use to describe things.

It said an "hour" was an euphemism for "minute" in British slang words.  

I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 25, 2012)

You should see me jump off a cupboard, do a double back flip and still score a hole in one as I land on her.
It used to be a quad back flip with a twist but I'm a bit older now.
My multiple orgasms stop at three these days. My record was seven but I was only 20 at the time.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 25, 2012)

Indofred said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I mean, if you have to ask....well, you're doing something wrong, or not doing something you should be, or your date is about to come to a screeching halt.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> ...



Wow! I was married to someone who had that mind set. Life was not Sunni if you are the woman in that pair


----------



## Luissa (Aug 25, 2012)

Indofred said:


> You should see me jump off a cupboard, do a double back flip and still score a hole in one as I land on her.
> It used to be a quad back flip with a twist but I'm a bit older now.
> My multiple orgasms stop at three these days. My record was seven but I was only 20 at the time.



Sure, totally believe you.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 25, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > You should see me jump off a cupboard, do a double back flip and still score a hole in one as I land on her.
> ...



Busted.
My record was only six.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't understand this having to _ask _your wife for sex?

When you get married she belongs to her husband.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep I ask and also get them to sign a waiver.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 25, 2012)

They always ask me.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't understand this having to _ask _your wife for sex?
> 
> When you get married she belongs to her husband.



And do you feel the husband belongs to her or is that just a one sided deal? Are you suggesting or implying that whenever you have the urge she needs to comply and do her duty? Do you require participation or is just compliance all that is required?


----------



## Douger (Aug 25, 2012)

I word it a little differently.
"Want to help me clean my house".OK Not exactly. Vamos a la casa y lavar. 
That means lesgo fuck in Latina.


----------



## rdean (Aug 25, 2012)

I never had to "ask".  I think when you ask, you pay.  There is a dance between men and women.  Virgins and rapists don't know what it is.  Gays don't care.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

>


Gentlemen - Have you ever asked a woman if it's OK to have sex with her? 



.............. Yes




............................ Sister Mary Ellen was not pleased.



>>>>


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Is it time to say "Make me a sammich"?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> Are you suggesting or implying that whenever you have the urge she needs to comply and do her duty?


There is no suggesting or implying involved.

It is one of the 3 functions that a wife is to perform for her husband.

The other 2 are cleaning the house and cooking the meals.


----------



## rdean (Aug 25, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Is it time to say "Make me a sammich"?



Poof!  You're a "sammich".


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Too much mustard!


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, but was Olongapo City, Phillipines 1978 and it was part of the price negotiations.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting or implying that whenever you have the urge she needs to comply and do her duty?
> ...



And she gets what out of this? Oh I am sorry what am i saying....your wife has had part of her genetalia cut so she is not allowed to feel sexual pleasure if there would be any.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 25, 2012)

btw I think the use of the word "Gentlemen" in the title is pretty funny.  Considering the slant of the majority on here.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting or implying that whenever you have the urge she needs to comply and do her duty?
> ...



My family is very much a traditional one.
I earn the money and my wife looks after the house.
Of course, I employ a maid to do most of the work but that's besides the point. My wife tells the maid what to do, thus enacting her duty.
The latter is sex but I never make my wife do something she doesn't want to do.
She is a human being with all the rights and choices to decide to do what she wants to do.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 26, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> btw I think the use of the word "Gentlemen" in the title is pretty funny.  Considering the slant of the majority on here.



Forgive my instinctive politeness - I'm English.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't understand this having to _ask _your wife for sex?
> 
> When you get married she belongs to her husband.



In pure Islamic law, this is true.
My father in law passed my wife's ownership on to me.
However, just because we can do a thing; does it mean we have to do that thing?

I'd far sooner have a happy wife than one who had to do everything I commanded.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> And she gets what out of this? Oh I am sorry what am i saying....your wife has had part of her genetalia cut so she is not allowed to feel sexual pleasure if there would be any.


LOL, you are soo silly.

They only do that in a couple of African countries and it has nothing to do with Islam. Strictly a cultural thing that both christian and muslims do in Somalia and Sudan. And was practiced long before Islam became the dominate religion.


----------



## editec (Aug 26, 2012)

If you're in the clutches of a woman who wants to have sex with you, YOU KNOW IT.

If you are in the clutches with a woman who does not want to have sex, YOU KNOW that, too.

Where men get confused is in cases where the woman is ambivalent about having sex.

Their bodies are saying yes, but their consciousness is telling them no.

So it is easy to try to get confused where that woman's body is telling you YES but their morality is telling them NO.

IN those cases the woman has to make her decision known to you verbally.

Yes that happens, and yes it is frustrating not only for you, but for that woman, too.

So a woman with a man doesn't really have to say YES, she just does have to say NO if that's what she decides.

Now seriously, if you men don't already know that?

YOu don't know JACK  about women.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this having to _ask _your wife for sex?
> ...


I never "command" mine to do anything.

She knows her role as a wife and I know mine as a husband.   

Makes life simple.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I wish my wife knew. She does as she ruddy well wants and I'm way too big a wimp to argue.

That's the problem with an intelligent wife. Good job her cooking's great or I'd be really pissed off.


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2012)

"Sugar, is it OK if I have sex with you?"


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 26, 2012)

>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg]Milton singing "The Man Song" by Sean Morey - YouTube[/ame]



Ladies and gentleman...

................................... I present you with "The Man Song"...



>>>>


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2012)

I've never had to ask.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2012)

Diagram of a woman's emotional and biological thinking concerning sex.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2012)

A man's hard wired sex drive.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> A man's hard wired sex drive.



There's an 'off' switch?????????????????????????????


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> 
> It is the husband's right to have sex with her.



It isn't his right, but it's an implied contract. Marriage after all is a contract. 

If your wife refuses you have the right to get a divorce or just put up with the denial, but you can't force her.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 27, 2012)

The wife's vagina is the husband's property.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> The wife's vagina is the husband's property.



You mean the wifes Aladeen?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> If you are married then there is no reason to ask her permission.
> 
> It is the husband's right to have sex with her.





You cannot FORCE her to have sex with you if she doesn't want to.

That's rape, no matter if she's your wife or not.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Of course.

But if she says "no" you don't force her.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Good for north America and Europe. Glad I live in a country where it is illegal for my husband to force sex on me.
> ...



She was also put on this earth to cook and bake his food.

He should be careful, if being to Macho-ist he might one day find he has been poisoned.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Lipush said:


> You cannot FORCE her to have sex with you if she doesn't want to.
> 
> That's rape, no matter if she's your wife or not.


Nope, it's not rape; it's his natural rights.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> The wife's vagina is the husband's property.



No it isn't, and if you think it is, you should be ashamed.

I wonder how many of the six people who voted 'no', that they have never asked a woman for sex will be happy to admit that they are rapists?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot FORCE her to have sex with you if she doesn't want to.
> ...



No it fucking isn't. Rape occurs within a marriage, too. You know, I got no problems with Islam itself, but when people start saying its okay to have sex with your wife just because she's your 'property' then I will fucking stand up and object.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 28, 2012)

No, I've never outright asked.  If the timing is right, and all the planets and stars are aligned in their proper order, it just seems to happen...


----------



## Indofred (Aug 28, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2012)

Noomi said:


> No it fucking isn't. Rape occurs within a marriage, too. You know, I got no problems with Islam itself, but when people start saying its okay to have sex with your wife just because she's your 'property' then I will fucking stand up and object.


I don't understand all of this talk about rape.

A wife belongs to her husband. 

So if he wants to make love; she is to comply without question.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > No it fucking isn't. Rape occurs within a marriage, too. You know, I got no problems with Islam itself, but when people start saying its okay to have sex with your wife just because she's your 'property' then I will fucking stand up and object.
> ...





  Don't you love your wife, SunniMouse?  Why would you want to force her to do something against her will if you loved her?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife an I have a simple solution.

If I want sex I squeeze her breast one, if I don't want sex I squeeze her breast twice.

If she wants sex she squeezes my dick once, if she doesn't want sex she squeezes my dick a 1000 times.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 28, 2012)

SunniMouse' kind of woman.  Make sex not love!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 28, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> My wife an I have a simple solution.
> 
> If I want sex I squeeze her breast one, if I don't want sex I squeeze her breast twice.
> 
> If she wants sex she squeezes my dick once, if she doesn't want sex she squeezes my dick a 1000 times.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot FORCE her to have sex with you if she doesn't want to.
> ...



So is a woman's one, saying "no" if she doesn't want.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2012)

Lipush said:


> So is a woman's one, saying "no" if she doesn't want.


To a boy friend........correct.

But _not _to her husband.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2012)

So your idea of foreplay is the phrase "brace yourself"?


----------



## Valerie (Aug 28, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> So your idea of foreplay is the phrase "brace yourself"?






To SunniMouse, if she complies they "make love", if she does not comply they "have sex" anyway, and there is no "rape" because he considers "marriage" a sex contract...  



He's a real gent, that one...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2012)

The trolling here is not very creative.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2012)

If you were the woman in the relationship how would you feel about being compliant especially if you didn't feel well? I have been in this type of situation with my ex husband where it didn't matter what I felt I was to comply. And often during the times when I was weakest and in the most pain was I used. I have rheumatoid arthritis and there were times where I was so swollen and in such pain I could not move so I was moved anyway and it was as they say done unto me because by golly it was my role and if I protest I was told to shut up and stop being such a baby about it. Didn't matter how much pain I was in it was not my choice to refuse. If a woman is not allowed to refuse and trained not to she will do as she is told but it does not mean she does not resent that man for it and she secretly lives in strife and depression. When sex is not given freely it is a matter of control and compliance not a giving act of mutual feelings and if that's the way it works because the man has to essentially force it then it is not a partnership entered into mutually. If that is the way your spiritual belief system is then it is a sad thing for the female.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> So your idea of foreplay is the phrase "brace yourself"?


Because of my............shall we say.........over sized masculinity.

 "brace yourself" is appropriate at all times.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > So your idea of foreplay is the phrase "brace yourself"?
> ...



Uh huh...women were made to birth children. They are much bigger than your equipment.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> If you were the woman in the relationship how would you feel about being compliant especially if you didn't feel well?


Of couse if the wife is sick then it's totally different and she shouldn't be bothered.

I was always referring to a healthy woman.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So is a woman's one, saying "no" if she doesn't want.
> ...



Is she your wife, or your slave?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > If you were the woman in the relationship how would you feel about being compliant especially if you didn't feel well?
> ...



If she doesn't have sex with you, you can threat with divorce. Not obligate her to sleep with you.

We are free human beings, and our body is our castle. You don't invade or violate it under any reason whatsoever.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Since when is a woman allowed to even speak to a man not her relative to find a way to have sex with a man before marriage in this restricted culture?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2012)

Lipush said:


> If she doesn't have sex with you, you can threat with divorce. Not obligate her to sleep with you.
> 
> We are free human beings, and our body is our castle. You don't invade or violate it under any reason whatsoever.


Thanks for the info.

I will file it under "Zionist Crapola"


----------



## Lipush (Aug 28, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I really don't want to get into this arguement, Sunni Man might blame it all on "Islamophobia".

But that thinking suits all Macho-ist cultures in very old dark periods of time, and I thought we have long abandoned that thinking.

Of course, when you take your vows to your husband, you should agree to sleep with him, and not having sex means something is not right there, but "her vegina is his property"? Sure, if we speak of a sex-doll! not an independent human being.

If my husband ever treats me that way, he might just one day wake up discovering he's FULLY circumcised.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > If she doesn't have sex with you, you can threat with divorce. Not obligate her to sleep with you.
> ...



Are we talking about Ideology is women's rights?

It's so typical of you to try to twist this around. Stick to the subject, please.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > No it fucking isn't. Rape occurs within a marriage, too. You know, I got no problems with Islam itself, but when people start saying its okay to have sex with your wife just because she's your 'property' then I will fucking stand up and object.
> ...



Maybe that's how it works in your version of Islam - but the Muslimas I know do not see it that way.

Nor do Jewish wives:  wives are the ones in Judaism to initiate sexual relations, and husbands are excused from having sex at least one night a week (depending on how physically strenuous their job is).


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2012)

A woman has her "rights".

To head to the bedroom "right" when I tell her to go there.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> A woman has her "rights".
> 
> To head to the bedroom "right" when I tell her to go there.



You are very droll......


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2012)

Y'all know the troll is trolling you, right?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Y'all know the troll is trolling you, right?



I should fucking hope so. No one could possibly support such a belief in this day and age.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2012)

Muhammad (pbuh) said, &#8221; When a man calls his wife to satisfy his desire she must go to him even if she is occupied at the oven.&#8221; (Al Tirmidhi Hadith No. 1160 & Ibn Ma&#8217;jah Hadith No. 4165)


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2012)

The Messenger of Allah (swt) said:  When a man calls his wife to his bed, and she does not respond, the One Who is in the heaven is displeased with her untill he (her husband) is pleased with her. (Sahih Muslim Vol. 2 Hadith No. 3367)


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2012)

Muhammad (pbuh) said, &#8221; If a husband calls his wife to his bed (i.e. to have sexual relations) and she refuses and causes him to sleep in anger, the angels will curse her till morning.&#8221; (Sahih Al-Bukhari Vol. 4 Hadith No. 460 & Sahih Muslim Vol. 2 Hadith No. 3368)


----------



## Lipush (Aug 29, 2012)

Who cares what Muhammad said??


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> A woman has her "rights".
> 
> To head to the bedroom "right" when I tell her to go there.



How many wives do you have, 4? because that could get pretty tiring.

I cannot remember the verse, but I know that Muhammad allowed himself more than 4 wives, because he was a messenger of God.

HOW VERY  CONVENIENT FOR HIM.

In any case Muhammad made up another verse saying his wives would get twice the punishment of normal wives, and what is more they were not allowed to marry again after his death. What a bastard he was.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Who cares what Muhammad said??


1.5 billion muslims (25%) of the worlds population cares what Muhammad had to say.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Who cares what Muhammad said??



Muslims


----------



## Lipush (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what Muhammad said??
> ...



However, you live in a country that is not Islamic, and therefore you should respect women's rights, and if you abuse your wife she has the right to get justice for herself.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Muhammad (pbuh) said,  When a man calls his wife to satisfy his desire she must go to him even if she is occupied at the oven. (Al Tirmidhi Hadith No. 1160 & Ibn Majah Hadith No. 4165)



Man who stick penis in tailpipe have hot rod.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


I totally respect women's rights in the west as long as they agree with my religion and would never abuse those rights.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> I totally respect women's rights in the west as long as they agree with my religion and would never abuse those rights.



In England a wife can report her husband for rape if he forces himself on her. It may be difficult to prove in law, but the police take such reports very seriously.
Domestic abuse is not tollerated in England.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2012)

Domestic Violence is a serious problem here in the U.S.

I just read where every 9 seconds a woman in America is a victim of DV


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Domestic Violence is a serious problem here in the U.S.
> 
> I just read where every 9 seconds a woman in America is a victim of DV



How does that make you feel, Sunni?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 30, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If your religion tells you, you can abuse your wife and force her to do things she doesnt want, she has no reason to say "amen". only if you respect her, you can ask for respect in return.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 31, 2012)

Ariux said:


> If you have to ask.... there's a problem.



If you don't ask how will you know how much to leave in the envelope?


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 31, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > So your idea of foreplay is the phrase "brace yourself"?
> ...



God, you are killing me here!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2012)

When a woman knows her place and role in a marriage; then both her and her husband will be happy.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 31, 2012)

This sunni troll seems to know his role, but he lacks in creativity.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 31, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Domestic Violence is a serious problem here in the U.S.
> 
> I just read where every 9 seconds a woman in America is a victim of DV



Is making your wife have sex when she doesn't want to, a form of DV?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> This sunni troll seems to know his role, but he lacks in creativity.


Your showing up just to make comments and not participating in the discussion is definitely troll behavior.


----------

